# I Finally got it!



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

So a few days ago I got a HMDT betta from Petco that I named Portal Prime. But on the vid and pictures you couldn't see the beautiful blue that covers part of his body.

I hope flash isn't bad for fish, but he didn't seem affected by it. P.S - The rock is no longer in his tank. I replaced it with a pineapple that you will see in the last picture. It was the only cave I could find with holes big enough to where he wouldn't get stuck or tear his fins.

When I put my finger up to the tank he flares and hide inside of it xD

But anyways!!!! Here is the blue on his body!


IMAG0065 by shibyxD, on Flickr

IMAG0063 by shibyxD, on Flickr


IMAG0068 by shibyxD, on Flickr

Does his coloring have a classification or is it one of those 'it's random' things? I wish I could breed him to see if it's possible to make the orange and blue more vibrant x.x but I don't have the time for it. Already pushing my limits with raising platy fry x.x


----------



## Madcapp (May 12, 2012)

Oh wow he's beautiful! I love the shiney gold color in his fins and the deep blue, and the lining of the blue on the fins.


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you :3

Also, after taking a closer look at his fins I realized he may have fin rot. Since his dorsal already looks a bit ragged I'm going to start an AQ treatment tomorrow morning 

Don't want to take any chances and wait and then realize it reached his body x.x


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Pretty boy.  I don't have problems with a flash for pictures except with one of my guys who is very light sensitive, or newly purchased that day fish that I don't want to stress out. 

Yeah his dorsal looks kinda scary all shredded like that in the back. I can't tell how close to his body the damage goes but good catch.


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

nice find!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

His body certainly doesn't look damaged! His top fin looks more torn than anything else! I don'tbelieve he has fin rot but if you want to take extra precautions then I believe the correct dose is one tsp. per gallon and daily 100% water changes. 
Now to the fun stuff! He is stunning! Big full and fairly even lobes. His dorsal will be beautiful when it heals. His coloring is called mustard gas - deep yellow paired with dark blue.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

He is absolutely stunning!!! :-D


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow! What a beautiful boy! His colors are so bright!

I just bought that tank at a garage sale! I love it! My only problem was when the water got to the top near the black trim it leaked. But I am going to assume that was from use! Whats your opionion on it?


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

@Twilight Storm - That's a big relief for me, but I'll try to keep the flashing to a minimum. But the only way to get that darn blue to show is flash xD

@Bettaluver4evr - Thanks a bunch~ Hopefully it will clear up easily and not put up a fight. Also, Mustard gas?  woah...I-I LOVE mustard gas!! I wish I could hug him, now!

@a123andpoof - I really love it! I keep my water level an inch and a half away from the black lining (and with that pineapple in there it's actually a bit less water). It's a pain to heat, and it's too small to use a filter (tried baffling and it was hopeless). I love how I can fit it on my nightstand, too! Only thing I have to worry about is cleaning it every 2-3 days because of the condensation that build up on the lid and drips into the water.

In the end, it's perfect for any long-finned betta as long as you can keep up the water changes. Also, be careful when cleaning it! The light is not water proof! x.x Found that out the hard way...


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeah, I did notice the condinsation built up quick. Might just have to wipe the lid down.

Thanks for the tip on the light. I don't think I will use it much though. Yeah I have it on a small shelving unit next to my bed. I had planned to get a long finned betta for it, but ended up with a king plakat. Will eventually get a delta or halfmoon for it lol


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

I think I'm in love...WITH A FISH!!!I almost got that tank recently, but then decided to go with something bigger lol...Just because I felt like it!!!


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

he is very stunning!


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

If you want a small tank so far I reccomend it! I just had a bowl and then some corner tanks that I dislike, but this one is much nicer!


----------



## Ramble (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow! What a good-looking guy! It's amazing what turns up at places like PetCo...good job!


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow, that's a petco betta? Sheesh, lucky find!

/jealous


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

I feel very good getting him. I'm actually very tempted to get another betta, this time a delta. It's a nice yellow, and has been sitting in that store for almost a month. 

But I don't know....is it normal for a yellow fish to have a visible red vein in it?


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_Wow..you have my dreamfish..I saw one almost exactly like that one on Aquabid..he is a beautiful find..you are so lucky to have him and You have the spongebob pineapple that our "Sammy" has too.._


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Beautiful boy!!! The petco by me has had some amazing bettas lately, I got a purple marble dumbo ear HMPK at mine the other day!


----------



## Delta (May 18, 2012)

Wow... his coloring could be classified as Mustard Gas. What a gorgeous fish! I have a female who has almost the exact same colors as him. 








I wonder what their fry would look like. 

And ZackyBear, in yellow bettas, well any pale bettas actually, you can sometimes see their veins. It's like that with my boy ArchAngel.


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Delta I am going to have to steal your girl...she looks exactly like him!

Also noting that Portal Prime does NOT like bloodworms. I don't know why, but he doesn't. Dropped one into his tank last night and he freaked out. I waited for 5 whole minutes before finally pulling them out D:


----------



## Delta (May 18, 2012)

Oh no D: I have one betta that refuses to eat anything BUT bloodworms...

Yeah ZackyBear, when I saw your boy I flipped out, they're so alike! Though your boy has a brighter gold color~


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

;^; I adore her! She is like his twin sister! They are probably related


----------



## Delta (May 18, 2012)

xD I dunno about that... I'm in NJ. And apprently, you're in Texas. There's always a chance.

If they ever spawned, they'd have the cutest fry. ouo


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Well if we could figure out what she is I might want to give it a try o.o She's not a DT and I don't think a HM....I'm going to have to do some more research on the female finnage xD


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

The coloring is called a mustard gas. I don't know if anyone caught that at the bottom of your post yet lol. If so my bads for duplicating.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

speaking of girlys do you have a pic of her. I've gotten pretty good at classing girls. Everytime I go to petco/petsmart I try to find something other than VT in the females...


----------



## Delta (May 18, 2012)

Ah, there's a picture of her on page two of this thread. At most she might be a delta... But I'm still thinking VT


----------



## tAv007 (May 24, 2012)

Wow, i could say that's a rare color, in my opinion, because in my city you can't find that same kind. Very, very beautiful betta. Hope he will be alright !


Cheers,
Tav


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

ZackyBear- Love your fish!!!


----------

